# The HSUS Wildlife Land Trust: 25 Years of Waste and Pointlessness?



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*The HSUS Wildlife Land Trust: 25 Years of Waste and Pointlessness?*
_Jun 27, 2018 04:51 pm_

On Monday, the Humane Society Wildlife Land Trust, an affiliate of the D-rated Humane Society of the United States, celebrated its 25th anniversary. The Trust’s goal is to take donated land and “[prohibit] commercial and recreational hunting and trapping, a promise that no other national land conservation organization makes.” In fact, there is good reason […]

The post The HSUS Wildlife Land Trust: 25 Years of Waste and Pointlessness? appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Recent updates from HumaneWatch.






About Us | Contact Us | Help Us
*Bad Dog! Court Strikes Down HSUS Ballot Measure*
_Aug 02, 2018 03:31 pm_

The Humane Society of the United States was recently caught biting off more than it could chew—or in this case, more than a court could chew. Yesterday, a Florida judge blocked a proposed greyhound-racing ban from the November ballot, calling it “outright trickeration.” The ballot measure was presented to voters drenched in deceptive language. While the ballot title […]

The post Bad Dog! Court Strikes Down HSUS Ballot Measure appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Caught Using Deceptive Marketing*
_Aug 27, 2018 11:10 am_

Recently-obtained data from the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) contains a shocking revelation. Though HSUS runs exactly zero pet shelters (we double-checked our math), their online advertising is engaged in a deliberate and shameless attempt to divert donations to cash-strapped local pet shelters into the deep coffers of the HSUS. Analysis of Google […]

The post HSUS Caught Using Deceptive Marketingappeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Tell This Company to Stop Funding HSUS*
_Aug 28, 2018 02:01 pm_

Lokai, a balance bracelet company, recently partnered with HSUS, perhaps unaware of the imbalance in the animal rights group’s spending. HSUS, despite its name, does not run a single pet shelter, despite its advertising being chock full of cats and dogs. Over half of HSUS’s budget is spent on fundraising, according to its tax return. […]

The post Tell This Company to Stop Funding HSUSappeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Media Calls BS on HSUS*
_Aug 31, 2018 09:36 am_

If somebody told you there are more tigers in Texas than in the wild in the entire planet, would you believe that person? Certainly, it’s an incredible claim—and it’s at the heart of HSUS’s lobbying campaign to restrict animal ownership. Unfortunately for the spinmeisters and lobbyists at HSUS, someone in the media set out to do some fact-checking. And it turns out […]

The post Media Calls BS on HSUS appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS Stiffs Pet Shelter “Partners”*
_Sep 03, 2018 09:44 am_

Despite calling itself a “Humane Society,” the Humane Society of the United States doesn’t run any pet shelters—though the organization likes to claim it works with local shelters and lends a helping hand when natural disaster strikes. But is this true? It’s been nearly two years since Hurricane Matthew wreaked havoc on the East coast, and HSUS claims it helped by working […]

The post HSUS Stiffs Pet Shelter “Partners”appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*HSUS’s Latest Sleazy Fundraising Appeal*
_Sep 20, 2018 03:39 pm_

We received an email the other day from HSUS’s California ballot campaign director urging us to make a donation. It sounded like HSUS—with no real opposition campaign—is running into trouble. But like most things HSUS, the appeal is deception designed to raise money. “If we get our message out to voters, we’re going to make […]

The post HSUS’s Latest Sleazy Fundraising Appealappeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

https://www.humanewatch.org/10-things-you-should-know-about-hsus/


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*Why is AZA Allowing PETA in its Conference?*
_Sep 27, 2018 02:52 pm_

The bumbling leadership of the Association of Zoos and Aquariums, the main accrediting body for zoological institutions, has outdone itself. You may remember last year’s conference, at which AZA CEO Dan Ashe invited and gave a glowing introduction to Wayne Pacelle of the anti-zoo group Humane Society of the United States. Now this year, AZA […]

The post Why is AZA Allowing PETA in its Conference? appeared first on HumaneWatch.



Read in browser »


----------

